# I am surrounded by nuts...



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all- this is one of those silly little stories that doesn't quite fit anywhere else, but I wanted to share.

Today Alex was working on an outline for a story about King Arthur. The workbook with the original article was lying open in front of him, and Bubbles was "helping" by perching on his shoulder. After a bit he set his pencil down on the book and let Bubbles perch on it to stretch his legs. Bubbles immediately jumped down and began running his tongue all over the page like he was licking the words. Alex squealed and said, "Mom, look!" I walked over, saw the bird licking the book, and asked Alex what he was doing. His answer, in the most excited voice ever: "He's reading!!!":laugh:

So, did ya'll know budgies read with their tongues? I learn something new every day:blue pied:


----------



## Sassy (Aug 24, 2014)

That's hilarious! I love the way kids think


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

That is a very cute story 
However (and I'm sorry to dampen the mood a bit) on a serious note, the lead from the pencil (or lead in general) is highly toxic to birds and can cause them to become gravely unwell with lead poisoning. the fact that he has licked over the words would be concern enough for me to take him to the vet if it was my bird.


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm sorry, Niamh! Let me clarify- he was licking a printed book, not pencil written words. It was a paper workbook with printed words- not as glossy as a magazine, bu Not like smeary newsprint. We removed him from the book pretty quickly, worried that he might poop on it. Thank you for caring and posting- it is important to remember all the dangers our little friends can face and how to protect them!:biggrin1:

Edited to add: Now that you say that, though, Niamhf, it's made me think- we have lots of pencils around in that room. Although we are in there with him, and know not to let him chew them, he is a busy budgie. I can imagine a scenario where we are distracted and he becomes curious about a pencil:scare:. The thought makes me feel sick- we adore this baby. I'm going to be relocating all our pencils to a drawer today, and we'll only take one out when we are using it. I thought we had budgie proofed that room pretty well, too! Thanks for putting that thought into my head!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very cute story, Leslie!

I'm glad Niamh has reminded everyone about the dangers of pencil lead with regard to budgies and that all your pencils will now be living in a drawer. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Sassy (Aug 24, 2014)

Pencils don't contain lead anymore, at least here in the US. The "lead" (it's still called that despite not having lead in it) is graphite mixed with clay, which I was told is supposed to be non-toxic? Granted I still don't let mine chew on them because I don't know what's in the paint or what type of wood. 

I'm still giggling at the thought of a little budgie licking the words on a book. They totally crack me up! Never a dull moment with our little feathered friends!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*While Sassy is correct that pencil "lead" is now actually graphite, according to the Poison Control Center "Graphite and other components of a pencil are considered to be minimally toxic". And in "minimally toxic" they are referring to if the components are ingested by children - not budgies. 

Therefore, it is best that budgies not be allowed to chew on pencils or ingest particles from them. *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying Hollen  I'm glad it was printed words rather than pencil he was licking and it's good to know the pencils have now all been moved to the drawer


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Leslie, that sounds adorable!  Bubbles is such a cutie


----------



## ilovetandc (Sep 16, 2016)

i think my budgie charlie wants schooling in manners! he,s nuts,lol


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*I am*

It is such a joy to log on and read about the outlandish adventures our budgies can create with their tiny little brains. They must sit and listen and think we are totally crazy. Crazy is OK with me when it is so entertaining. Thanks, Leslie. Blesings, Jo ann:hug::cheers:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I can just imagine this little scamp reading Budgies will naturally mouth or lick any item . My guys are always trying to lick new things.


----------

